
As a founder, more work doesn’t equal more success - shafyy
https://hackernoon.com/as-a-founder-more-work-doesnt-equal-more-success-44ecf9e8461f
======
egfx
I would generally say that wasted work doesn't equal success. More work, even
repetitive work can equal success if it's used for reporpusing and for brain
training. I created a few slides to turn into animated gif for a splash screen
but decided against it. But this work wasn't wasted.

------
shafyy
A short essay I wrote. Would love to hear your thoughts. Also, did you have
similar experiences?

